# PETA makes a mistake



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/story/8438026p-8332206c.html
:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From the article...


> "Those animals are subject to all sorts of terrible fates in some cases," Vergerio said.
> "Animals have been _stolen_ and _slaughtered_, they've been _raped_, they've escaped from
> the nativity scenes and have been struck by cars and killed. Just really unfathomable
> things have happened to them."


...stolen? ...raped? ...slaughtered?

If PETA's assertions of such outrageous acts are factual, this doesn't say much for the
human animal, now does it?

BTW, just how does PETA go about determining that an animal has been raped? :shrug:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I like how the response after they found out it was human type critters being used in the SAME display the response was "Never mind". Maybe they need to start a PETH branch right around Christmas time each year.



> BTW, just how does PETA go about determining that an animal has been raped?


How do they know it wasn't consentual?


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Richard King said:


> How do they know it wasn't consentual?


The animal or the human?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Go down to Blockbuster and rent season one of Penn & Teller's marvelous Bulls**t series and learn all you need to know about this group of insane terrorists.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Trying to restrain myself............ah, it's no use! :nono:

*Consensual*

I feel so-o-o much better, now.... :sure:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

None of them ever said "no", so it couldn't be rape! In any case, they had it coming... tromping around almost naked ... who can resist a girl wearing just a fur coat and blinking those doe eyes at you?


----------



## SNAP (Dec 8, 2006)

Good one Nick............and how many *live* animals have any of us seen in a Nativity scene??



Nick said:


> From the article......stolen? ...raped? ...slaughtered?
> 
> If PETA's assertions of such outrageous acts are factual, this doesn't say much for the
> human animal, now does it?
> ...


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Danny R said:


> None of them ever said "no", so it couldn't be rape! In any case, they had it coming... tromping around almost naked ... who can resist a girl wearing just a fur coat and blinking those doe eyes at you?


The horse said "Nay". The chicken said "**** a doo", but it was just misunderstood. :lol:


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

I used to live in the Tidewater area of Virginia, where PETA is based. The locals there will tell you that PETA stands for _People Embarrassing the Tidwater Area._


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I was about to add my definition of the acronym PETA but I'm sure it would be politically uncorrect. Hint: t stands for tasty.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

People Enjoying Tasty Animals, my kind of organization, even if I can't spell.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Or People Eating Tender Animals.


----------

